# Feels like Fuel Cut or rev limiter at 4-5000RPM only after warm....



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

OK I searched my balls off cant find a post with this problem.....
When the car is cold it will go all the way to redline no problem. after its warm, sometimes at 4, some times at 5 and sometimes in between, it feels like i have a rev limiter. If i stay in it, it will pass that RPM range and go to redline as normal. Its driving me nuts. I checked all connections, vacuum lines, intake hoses, reset the ECU, have no check engine light. Plugs, wires, cap, rotor are new. Exhaust is new from the head to the muffler. 

TIA
Ray


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your ball's, i know that when fuel pumps are going bad they get hot and start cutting off! However it could be other things i've had a similar problem and have yet to figure it out! Hopefully someone can help sometime!


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

new94 said:


> Sorry to hear about your ball's, i know that when fuel pumps are going bad they get hot and start cutting off! However it could be other things i've had a similar problem and have yet to figure it out! Hopefully someone can help sometime!


Not only my balls :balls: but my brain is on the way too.....


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Trust me i know how you feel!


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

Its fixed.... I checked the codes, nothing came up, so i went to unplug the O2 plug to make sure the ecu was catching codes, and I leaned on the distributer wire, and the car shut off.. Figured it was cut and grounding on the distributer so i rerouted the wire (which i see is not exposed anywhere) and the car just cranks can't get it to start... So I put my old distributer in, (this one came with the JDM I put in a few months ago) Problem gone... I'm pretty sure its just the plug/wire harness, but I was in a rush and didn't feel like putting the distributer in 3 times. 

Anyway, anyone having strange problems like this, you might want to order the plug/wire harness. Can't be to much money, I think its the crank trigger wire. And it gave me some strange intermittent problems for months before it became this bad


----------

